
Why is NOAA withholding climate documents from Congress? - shawndumas
http://news.yahoo.com/why-noaa-withholding-climate-documents-congress-155626185.html
======
SCAQTony
This quote did not wash with me.

“...Because the confidentiality of these communications among scientists is
essential to frank discourse among scientists, those documents were not
provided to the Committee,” the agency told Nature. “It is a long-standing
practice in the scientific community to protect the confidentiality of
deliberative scientific discussions....”

If Hillary Clinton has to air her dirty laundry as a paid official then other
paid Gov employees, which includes NOAA, have to as well.

